# Tuning a carving saw



## troutfisher (Apr 25, 2007)

Other than a 1/4 pitch sprocket/bar/chain, what adjustments do you make when setting up a carving saw? Does anyone adjust the carb differently?

I set my carbs a little rich, around 12,000 or 12,500. I like to deaden the throttle response a little. I don't like the saw to go from part throttle 4 stroking to clearing out without me wanting it to.

I've also tried padding the D-handle with pipe insulating foam, to make the grip bigger. I liked the more relaxed grip on the saw, but it didn't feel solid....the grip would roll on the handlebar. I've also tried grip tape, like you use on a hockey stick, but that just made a mess.


----------



## B-Edwards (Apr 26, 2007)

Those are nice ideas you have there ,I never thought about the throttle response in that way, great idea. One thing i did to help my back on the last carving I did was screw it to a pallet and lift it with my Dingo loader to the right height that was the most comfortable. I have also thought about some kind of holder to achieve the right height and also be able to rotate that where it would work the best.


----------



## troutfisher (Apr 26, 2007)

I like the pallet idea, I've thought of using something like this for an adjustable height table.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=41145

I would bolt a wooden top it though, in case I touch it with the saw.


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 26, 2007)

Just from the hip, your going to be running on the transfer slot, or part throttle a lot, not much your going to be able to do there, there just rich, under-running the "L" screw will lose response. A unusually fat "H" screw may work against an already rich saw, a catch 22.

So from the hip, carry an extra plug, but the best tune you can give it.


----------

